# Why were all the old posts removed ?



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

I enjoyed the pics if nothing else. Wouldnt the info have been useful to somebody sometime? For what use this category is getting now, why even have it ?


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

*They weren't*



0119 said:


> I enjoyed the pics if nothing else. Wouldnt the info have been useful to somebody sometime? For what use this category is getting now, why even have it ?


The default forum display preferences only show threads with posts less than a month old. Just below the list of threads on the forum page, you should see a set of "Display Options" including "Sorted By," "Sort Order" and "From the." If you change the "From The" option from its default (*From the last month") to "From the Beginning" you will see all the threads.


----------

